# I Think I'm In The Market For A New Orbital Sander



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Last year I purchased an inexpensive B&D orbital sander and used it very little over the following several months. The other day I wanted to use it and the rubber shroud that fits between the disc and the main body of the sander came off. I just parked it and went on with what I was doing.

Yesterday I was sanding the lid for a cedar chest project without having much luck getting it flat. I decided to try the orbital sander and much to my delight it did a great job of sanding the way the surface of the lid.

So, now I'm in the market for a new Orbital Sander and would like to purchase a good one and don't know what to buy. I checked the price of the Festool sander and was a bit blown away at the price which made me wonder what you get for that kind of money for a sander compared to a Bosch or a Dewalt for much less, soooo. I'm asking members of the forum for some input to help me decide what to buy.

Jerry


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I think your best bet is looking at reviews on amazon. 

The Bosch has much better ratings (4.5 stars aver 175 raters) versus Dewalt at 4 stars over 27 raters. Porter-Cable is reviewed similarly to the Dewalt. Good luck!


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

My Dewalt has held up good, don't have the model number right now but it uses the 5" sanding disc & a dust bag on it, there are a couple of cabinet shops I have visited & they all use the same one I have.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

About seven years ago I replaced my B&D sander with this Makita which runs circles around all my previous ones. It cost me about $A80.00 with an extended warranty and came complete with the punch plate.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Dewalts are decent and can sometimes be found on sale which I don't see on Bosch but maybe it's just the area I live in. I got one of my Dewalts for $50C, another for about $70. I never see the Boschs that cheap. I have 3 Dewalt orbitals, one PC, and a PC 1/4 pad now. I've adopted the idea that it is better to change sanders than it is to change grits. The velcro pads wear out and they are a bit pricey to change.


----------



## baldir (Jan 10, 2014)

You might want to have a look at Makita BO5031 Random Orbit Palm Sander. To quote my own review; I´ve been a sceptic to random orbit sanders but was curious and bought this Makita after reading a few reviews. Not a sceptic anymore - it´s excellent at its task. A plained board will be smooth, nice and shiny after a short run with 60,120 and 240 grit. Variable speed and a suprisingly low noise level. Dust extraction is good too, nothing more to ask for. About £80 in UK. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Chuck. 5" round hook and loop is the way to go. The one Bosch with great ratings is $159 on Amazon. The Dewalt is about half that cost and is rated higher. I had a PC 1/4 sheet sander that I loved, but it failed after about 20 years. I am now using a 5" round hook and loop, and love it too. I would not go back to a 1/4 or 1/2 sheet sander.

dick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bosch...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd wear out the B&D before I went shopping for a new one.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

I am exceptionally happy with my Dewalts performance. Of course as always you get what you pay for. My little Ryobi does a decent job ifor most of us who are not pro's.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*BOSCH* ... 3727 DEVS 3.3 amp 6-inch hook & loop random orbit variable speed. Handle is detachable for tight spots. Great ergonomics, quiet, and accepts wide assortment of various grit sanding discs. Check out the Amazon review.


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Bosch for my choice


----------



## Rockenroller58 (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe Dewalt, Bosch, Makita are all fine brands for reasonable prices, I own a Makita, its great. I always remember that someone always buys a Cadillac when a ford will get you there just the same, when buying tools, I read the reviews and research the options on each. The most expensive doesn't always mean the best value.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

...I agree with Ken (Rockenroller 58) on his assertion of price versus quality. Like so many things - it isn't all about the tool, anyway - SKILL OF THE OPERATOR is of great importance. An operator with a good skill set and average tools can do a better job than an average operator with the finest tools available! Many of us think we can better our workmanship with nicer tools, and to some extent that is true, but in woodworking there are no fool-proof tools. I have several sanders, several brands and have never been disappointed with any of them - because I begin with good stuff. Some of the nicer sanders have advanced vibration dampening and better dust collection, but for nice smooth sanding - good practices and skill set are to me the most important aspects!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeppers!!! 



OPG3 said:


> ...I agree with Ken (Rockenroller 58) on his assertion of price versus quality. Like so many things - it isn't all about the tool, anyway - SKILL OF THE OPERATOR is of great importance. An operator with a good skill set and average tools can do a better job than an average operator with the finest tools available! Many of us think we can better our workmanship with nicer tools, and to some extent that is true, but in woodworking there are no fool-proof tools. I have several sanders, several brands and have never been disappointed with any of them - because I begin with good stuff. Some of the nicer sanders have advanced vibration dampening and better dust collection, but for nice smooth sanding - good practices and skill set are to me the most important aspects!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## AnvilJack (May 4, 2014)

Bosch (Blue, not green). Pay for a good sander and use it for years and years.

Top of the line Makita is good too, but you have to know what you are buying: they have DIY tools and pro tools, all look much the same, until you get into their specs.

Good luck. (Bosch)


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

hi. I have a festool dual mode sander and would not want to be without it. I do a lot of sanding in my business and really appreciate the dust collector with the sander, which collects almost all of the sand dust. I could not run my business of making live edge cheese boards without a festool dual mode sander. Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Bill Major: I looked at your website. WOW! Very Cool! In cases like yours - certainly a guy doing what you are doing can benefit tremendously from having the best sander(s) money can buy! You are truly a craftsman - in every sense of the word. 

In some ways, getting a car washed is like sanding woodwork projects. Often, after the car has dried - we see spots that were not washed at all! Sanding works like that - hit all areas about the same amount with each progressive grit! You, Bill; have obviously got a "handle on the proper technique"!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Last year I purchased an inexpensive B&D orbital sander and used it very little over the following several months. The other day I wanted to use it and the rubber shroud that fits between the disc and the main body of the sander came off. I just parked it and went on with what I was doing.
> 
> Yesterday I was sanding the lid for a cedar chest project without having much luck getting it flat. I decided to try the orbital sander and much to my delight it did a great job of sanding the way the surface of the lid.
> 
> ...


DeWalt, variable speed, 8-hole, attached to shop vac/DC for me...


----------



## Woodrocket (Sep 11, 2013)

orbital or random orbit?
Orbital- PC Speedbloc
Random Orbit - Bosch, now that the PC ROSs are junk.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Jerry I had a Craftsman which worked ok but the dust collection was lousy. I bought a Bosch and it is a great tool and the dust collection is outstanding.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Woodrocket said:


> orbital or random orbit?
> Orbital- PC Speedbloc
> Random Orbit - Bosch, now that the PC ROSs are junk.


Glad that someone has brought up the orbital or random orbital question.

I have several orbital sanders and several random orbitals.

My best r/o - BY FAR - is the 6" P.C. which I have run for years. That tool has sanded boat hulls up to 47' long and is still going strong.

None of the smaller sanders have anywhere near the guts that the P.C. does, but they still serve their specific purpose well.

I am surprised to hear that you think the P.C. r/o is junk. Have they altered this sander in recent years? Or are you not referring to the 6" sander?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Old thread but I'll add to it. 6 months ago I replaced an old PC 5" with a bosch ros65VC-5. It also comes in a 6" version (actually, the 5 and 6 are the same base with different size pads). It works really well for sanding but it also has a fantastic feature - vibration control. It really isolates the user from the vibrations. With my PC ROS I could last maybe 15-20 minutes before my hands would be hurting too much to continue. With the bosch, I can go as long as I want. Even though it's pretty pricey, it's money well spent.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Glad that someone has brought up the orbital or random orbital question.
> 
> I have several orbital sanders and several random orbitals.
> 
> ...



WTB I have the same PC 6'' RO.... (reworked RA grinder)...
great too....
now the new ones (2) are both dead and junked w/ in months .......
PC did not support their tools under warranty... 
after issues w/ other new generation PC tools and the lack of CS....
I contend PC is junk also...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Jerry,

I don't have a lot of experience with the different brands, so, with a grain of salt...Bosch. I purchased a Bosch 5" and couldn't be happier. It does a fantastic job with good quality paper. Hardly any vibration, which makes extended usage a pleasure. As to the dust collection, I was extremely surprised at the efficiency of the tool's built in dust collection. I have not hooked it up and used it with a DC set-up, but I can only assume that it will be great.

We already know that warranty and Customer Service are important. I can personally attest to their efficient and no questions asked response to the most trivial complaints. Parts will most likely be readily available down the road, unlike some other brands.

I'm not brand loyal to any particular maker. However, on the recommendations of several others on the forum I have recently purchased the ROS and a contractors table saw. I am extremely, extremely, impressed by both products. 

Hope that this testimonial helps.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Got my Wood magazine last week...ROS's reviewed. While this is an older thread, it's a good writeup for anybody still interested in the topic.

I used Dewalt's for the longest time but was tired of replacing the brake ring at what I thought was too frequent an interval. Once the brake goes, the pad spins as soon as you turn it on and it may mark up the surface. 

Hindsight tells me I should have gone with the Bosch 65 instead of the 20. The 20 rated low in Wood's testing...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> WTB I have the same PC 6'' RO.... (reworked RA grinder)...
> great too....
> now the new ones (2) are both dead and junked w/ in months .......
> PC did not support their tools under warranty...
> ...


My PC 6" is something like 25 to 30 years old. I've worn out at least one head on it from so much use (they are a bugger to replace) but other than that it's been excellent.

I do note that the 5" r/o sanders, of whatever brand, are only for much lighter work than the 6" machine will handle.

I will have to check and see what the new ones look like by comparison.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Jerry ~ I needed a good orbital sander several years ago and a carpenter friend recommend going with the 6 in hook and loop. He said that a a 5 inch OS was too small. So I sprung for the 6 in Bosch offered by Amazon and have never looked back. Great sander. It doesn't come with a case, so I purchased a slightly bigger case to store a good supply of assorted grit sizes. As Stick and Mike from Detroit like to say: "Bosch spoken here".

Bob


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a De Walt and a Harbor freight. I used them both with different grits equally. The dust bag for the hF no longer stays on 

Also I do not make a living with my tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For many years I used two DA's for the bulk of my sanding. The ability to select between random/orbital; the low cost of PSA disks; low price and dependability all made good sense to me. I have owned many brands and models of finish sanders and the best of these is an old PC 330 I bought at a flea market for $10 because the backer pad was tore up. I live close to a DeWalt service center and a visit revealed replacement pads are available in rubber as well as hook and loop for about $10. For a total cost of $20 I couldn't go wrong with this industrial quality sander; nothing like the low cost home owner stuff PC builds now. Mind you I always did my sanding outdoors and used a dust mask.

When I went looking for a high quality random orbit sander I compared all the brands available and opted for the top of the line Bosch. Both 5 and 6" backer pads are included in the kit. I always use this with my Bosch HEPA vac and inline separator. Low vibration and capturing most of the dust works well for me.(Nothing gets it all)

If you work on a large variety of projects I highly recommend the PC 9444 detail sander. This model was discontinued just before DeWalt bought PC but the dust collection adapters are still available from the service centers. You can usually find these on Craigslist for very low prices. The assortment of rubber sanding forms allows you to easily sand fine grooves, dowels and veins. The diamond shaped adapter lets you get into close corners. This is a real time saver.

As a final note high quality abrasives are worth the money. I prefer either Mirka or 3M products as they seem to last a lot longer than less expensive brands. You can find great prices on Amazon.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

A caveat on the Bosch: I own several pieces of Bosch equipment (miter, table saw, angle finder, etc.), but gave the worst review I could on their 1/4 sheet sanders. I have never owned a piece of garbage that bad.

Bosch's ROS's are an entirely different matter.




schnewj said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I don't have a lot of experience with the different brands, so, with a grain of salt...Bosch. I purchased a Bosch 5" and couldn't be happier. It does a fantastic job with good quality paper. Hardly any vibration, which makes extended usage a pleasure. As to the dust collection, I was extremely surprised at the efficiency of the tool's built in dust collection. I have not hooked it up and used it with a DC set-up, but I can only assume that it will be great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a couple of the PC's like Mike shows. They are true work horses, and weigh about as much. I love them for horizontal work. There is, absolutely, no reason to bear down on them. Their weight is sufficient to do the work.

I have a PC random orbit with hook and loop pads I picked up at garage sale, for ten bucks. I love it for many applications. I really hogs off the material, or it does a nice job on finish work. However, like most ROS's, it becomes a wild mouse for detail work, like sanding a walking stick (like a gyroscope, which wants to fight changes in direction). I may still use it for that, but only to get to point A quick. Then I switch over to my 1/4 sheet Makita, Dewalt or PC, all of which serve me well.

I have a PC variable speed, ROS I look to for serious sanding on flat surfaces, or to polish my brother's 48 Ford, with no swirl marks. It's unwieldy for many projects, but, because it takes different pads, makes it more versatile than other sanders. I've used it, several times, to bring a table top to a spray like finish (seriously, with rotten stone, pumice and plastic polish, you could not tell). 

One of these days, I'm going to go back into research mode and look to ROS's. I slobber over the Festools, but then do so also for the Mirka Ceros. However, I can buy several good sanders for the money either of those cost. More so is the case when you figure the ideal, with the Festool, is having a couple. So far, it looks like the Bosch hook and loop, random orbit puppies may still be a best bet. in part, because they can be had for hundreds less than the top line.

On a final note, for my 1/4 sheet sanders I use for detail, including rounding over corners, the biggest problem I have is the pads. Rather than buy an entire plate for twenty, for a fifty or so dollar sander, I need to find a good source for closed cell foam pad I can weld back onto the aluminum plates, to get to a cheap way of insuring a flat sanding surface on the pad (which translates to a flat surface on the product).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dejure said:


> A caveat on the Bosch: I own several pieces of Bosch equipment (miter, table saw, angle finder, etc.), but gave the worst review *I could on their 1/4 sheet sanders. * I have never owned a piece of garbage that bad.
> 
> Bosch's ROS's are an entirely different matter.


agree w/ you there...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Dejure said:


> .
> 
> On a final note, for my 1/4 sheet sanders I use for detail, including rounding over corners, the biggest problem I have is the pads. Rather than buy an entire plate for twenty, for a fifty or so dollar sander,* I need to find a good source for closed cell foam pad I can weld back onto the aluminum plates, to get to a cheap way of insuring a flat sanding surface on the pad* (which translates to a flat surface on the product).


Kelly, which 1/4 sheet sander?

I just bought replacement pads for my Mikita and they were peel and stick. I would hazard a guess, that, the dimensions are the same for the others and you could probably use them for replacements.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dejure said:


> On a final note, for my 1/4 sheet sanders I use for detail, including rounding over corners, the biggest problem I have is the pads. Rather than buy an entire plate for twenty, for a fifty or so dollar sander, I need to find a good source for closed cell foam pad I can weld back onto the aluminum plates, to get to a cheap way of insuring a flat sanding surface on the pad (which translates to a flat surface on the product).


I use shepherd non skid surface pads from the locale BB's furniture accessory department...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I started out with some PCs, a 5" ROS and a 1/4 sheet. I still have them but ironically, both had bearing failure at the same time. Both used very cheap bearings and are back in service. I've since added 3 DWs as I believe that in the long run it will be cheaper to run more sanders that to wear out the hook and loop pads which aren't cheap to replace. Now I dedicate a certain grit to each sander. Maybe I'll have to add a Bosch just for comparison purposes.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a Makita, a Dewalt, three or four Porter Cables and probably one or two of something else floating around. 


In the end, once the old one is peeled off, it doesn't matter which one I buy, since I don't worry about exhaust holes, though it would increase efficiency. Still, I want cheap, so I don't have to give a second thought to having the needed replacement pad.



schnewj said:


> Kelly, which 1/4 sheet sander?
> 
> I just bought replacement pads for my Mikita and they were peel and stick. I would hazard a guess, that, the dimensions are the same for the others and you could probably use them for replacements.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, Stick, I'll look in to that.



Stick486 said:


> I use shepherd non skid surface pads from the locale BB's furniture accessory department...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Dejure said:


> I have a Makita, a Dewalt, three or four Porter Cables and probably one or two of something else floating around.
> 
> 
> In the end, once the old one is peeled off, it doesn't matter which one I buy, since I don't worry about exhaust holes, though it would increase efficiency. Still, I want cheap, so I don't have to give a second thought to having the needed replacement pad.


 @Dejure

Here is the link to the eReplacement.com pad that I bought. It was $3 for the pad. It would work on just about any 1/4 sheet sander plate.

Sponge Rubber [423142-7] for Makita Power Tool | eReplacement Parts


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a couple of Bosch ROS sanders a 5" and 6", 3625 and 3627 with a vacuum hose attachment. They are really good in my book.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

slower speed of the Bosch which seems to generate a bit more torque really excels cone ultra finishing and buffing w/ pumice...
or when you use a wool bonnet on your ROS...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

For what's worth the current issue of WOOD magazine just reviewed 5" orbital sanders. Regrettably, I left with out it so I can't comment on the ratings.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up and links for sanding pads. For a test run, I ordered these, which are fourteen bucks for twenty:

20 Pcs Square Shape Adhesive Foam Replacement Sander Back Pad Mat Black - Power Sander Accessories - Amazon.com

They aren't big enough, but will get used and will let me experiment.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

The pads came in today and are full size, for a 1/4 sheet sanders, contrary to the dimensions given in the add. They stuck to the cleaned off aluminum plate fine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The assortment of finishing products for sanders is overwhelming at times. I tried some adhesive backed steel wool which is designed for finish sanders; scuffing between coats of finish. I would rate these as medium useless.


----------

